# RJ-45 jacks for phones



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Wired T-568B at dual jacks. IT guy is supplying the patch panels, so don't know about configuration just yet. Do the phone panels have 568 A/B option or do I have to mix it up a bit?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

RJ 61 wiring, for multi-line phone use on 8P8C connectors. It's no good for ethernet data so don't get your s**t mixed up. If you just keep it normal on 568B though you can patch it through however you want.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Eric, I appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## kenc (Aug 15, 2010)

Jack configuration (@ wall) - Voice on top, data on bottom. You may also want to use different colors (Voice/white, data/blue, etc) This will (or should) help minimize clueless users who will at some point attempt to plug a data cable into the phone jack

If you haven't pulled cable yet, it's a good time to consider 2 different colors here as well.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

That's the way I did it - White Voice on top, Blue Data on bottom. Wired everything on the jack ends to 568B and it just occurred to me today that the phone wiring might be different :whistling2:

But all the cable's the same colour (they supplied all materials)


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Panels are a or b!!!!


Make sure you get the right one!


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> Panels are a or b!!!!
> 
> 
> Make sure you get the right one!


The phone panels are? Will the pinout line up for RJ-61?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

CDN mini-EC said:


> The phone panels are? Will the pinout line up for RJ-61?


No.

If you're landing your phone cables on a patch panel with datas then wire them to A or B, but that's weirdness.

If you're running them straight to a telephone punchdown block then you can do whatever you please, but the RJ61 standard will suffice. Blue is first pair, Orange is second. Usually that's as far as I get because I don't run phones to 8P8C connectors.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wired a hotel in the early 2000's, and it was actually specified that I run a single cat5 to each room, terminate the data, and use the spare pair for the voice jack on the same plate. It was a "Sleep Inn", if anyone cares.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

kenc said:


> Jack configuration (@ wall) - Voice on top, data on bottom. You may also want to use different colors (Voice/white, data/blue, etc) This will (or should) help minimize clueless users who will at some point attempt to plug a data cable into the phone jack
> 
> If you haven't pulled cable yet, it's a good time to consider 2 different colors here as well.


At the wall plates use a voice grade ( cat3, RJ14C ) jack. Follow the color code. at the patch panel use 568A. That will line up pairs for 2 lines on an
analog phone. It will also suffice for multiple lines on a digital phone system.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> It was a "Sleep Inn", if anyone cares.


Sleep In at Sleep Inn.


----------



## alphatex (Feb 6, 2012)

If I'm not wrong, A & B are just green/green white and orange/orange white pairs swapped positions. I haven't seen CAT3 wiring used for phones in quite a while now. Yes, they work for multiple lines on a digital phone system, but if customer goes with Voice over IP, then they're screwed. CAT5E is better bet, since it can be used for either traditional PBX or VoIP.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Here's what it ended up like:












Before the IT and Phone guy came in...my job was just this rack, the cabling for the 10K sq. ft. office space, and the jacks.

Turns out the phone guy wanted 568A but he was a PITA all the way through so I did it 568B and let him find out on his own :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

More and more, business phones are VOIP phones. Just wired as a regular network jack.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> More and more, business phones are VOIP phones. Just wired as a regular network jack.


That's all we do, up to the ITs what they want to plug into it.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

CDN mini-EC said:


> Here's what it ended up like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B is the standard anyway. Great job looks very clean, keep up the good work my friend :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I had a job last year doing the LV work on a brand new building. The IT guy wanted 568A and I was like wtf. He was stuck in the past.


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> More and more, business phones are VOIP phones. Just wired as a regular network jack.


Here in NYC we now almost always run Cat5e 568B for phones and data to a patch bay. Then use patch cords with bare ends to the 110 block that phone company installs.

Reason being that if a company isnt using voip now, they will be soon . . .

I guess my only concern with it is if a customer plugs a computer into the phone RJ45 . . . could ring voltage fry a network card?


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

bduerler said:


> B is the standard anyway. Great job looks very clean, keep up the good work my friend :thumbup:


Thanks! Was my first time doing one of these 

B, it turns out, is an American standard, according to the phone guy. Was going to tell him I did it B, but he spent his time complaining about how electricians should not be doing LV work, etc., so I let him terminate with A until he clued in :laughing:

I followed the rules - all pairs twisted up till where they split for the terminal, loose strapping, easy bends, wallplates installed with a level, etc, but this guy lost out on the job (his quote was $200 higher I think) so he kind of made his own bed :whistling2:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I always use B unless asked otherwise...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Also, no matter which one you do(a or b) the pins for voice stay the same


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Only for the first pair/line. For line 2, the 2nd inner-most pair, A is orange and B is green.


----------

